# skript in mehrere dateien?



## eddo (18. Mai 2006)

hi leute,
ich hab eine seite mit mehreren frames, ins ein frame können verschiedene Seiten reingeladen werden. So 100 Stück.
Jetzt würde ich gern in jede dieser seiten ein skript reinhaben. wie mach ich das, ohne das ich das skript 100 mal in den quelltext schreibe?
grüße, ed


----------



## lhein (18. Mai 2006)

???:L  :autsch:


----------



## AlArenal (18. Mai 2006)

**moved**


----------



## bummerland (19. Mai 2006)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/intro.htm#javascriptdateien


----------

